# Weird Wood



## Cwalker935 (Oct 25, 2016)

A friend gave me these weird chunks of wood that he found while hunting.  They appear to me to be where a limb had grown from a trunk and the wood surrounding the limb had rotted away.  The remaining surface wood is surprising hard.  I suspect the middle of these pieces may not be as hard.  They are about 6" inches long.  I think they may be cedar.  

Has anyone tried to do anything with something similar?  I think they may have promise as blanks, stabilized blanks or fusion castings.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 25, 2016)

Unique for sure!


----------



## keithbyrd (Oct 25, 2016)

cut them and see!  I am betting they are going to look good!


----------



## KenV (Oct 25, 2016)

Have seen those in connifers.  locally they are spruce and hemlock.  the lower limbs become very resin rich and do not rot.  The ones I have cut are cracked/fractured resin and do not want to stay togerher.  Have not tried Cactus Juice.  

Cut along a sid and see what you can get.   

They do burn hot and help start fires.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 25, 2016)

It also happens with Southern Long Needle Pine.  Like Ken said, it is the remains of a branch that was probably dead and full of pitch before the tree came down. The pitch will make them very hard to get it to take a decent finish.

Jim Smith


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 27, 2016)

I cut one up last night and it is definitely connifer and very pitchy.  I will try to turn some of the pieces and do a worthless wood casting with some of the other pieces.


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Oct 27, 2016)

*Pine?*

We call them "pine knots"  down here in south AR....good for making rich lighter kindling...





Cwalker935 said:


> I cut one up last night and it is definitely connifer and very pitchy.  I will try to turn some of the pieces and do a worthless wood casting with some of the other pieces.


----------



## Marko50 (Nov 4, 2016)

Cwalker935 said:


> A friend gave me these weird chunks of wood that he found while hunting.  They appear to me to be where a limb had grown from a trunk and the wood surrounding the limb had rotted away.  The remaining surface wood is surprising hard.  I suspect the middle of these pieces may not be as hard.  They are about 6" inches long.  I think they may be cedar.
> 
> Has anyone tried to do anything with something similar?  I think they may have promise as blanks, stabilized blanks or fusion castings.  Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 155648



That's exactly what they are. Pine knots.


----------



## Marko50 (Nov 5, 2016)

They are also great for carving faces (Wood Spirits). TreelineUSA sells them. Here's the link:

https://www.treelineusa.com/pine-knot.html

...Just a little factoid: TreelineUSA is next door to Craft Supplies USA in Provo, Utah. Both companies are owned by Nish brothers. ...Good people!


----------

